

Searching for Dark Matter with Cloudant, part 3 - mbroberg
https://cloudant.com/blog/searching-for-dark-matter-with-cloudant-part3/

======
vonnik75
So, have you found dark matter yet? :) what's up with that?

~~~
gadamc
Ha! That would be a much bigger headline. Well, in a sense, its already been
detected, but just not directly detected in a lab, produced by the LHC, or
observed via any self-annihilation process. We know something it exists
through cosmological observations - so in that sense its been found.

~~~
gadamc
.. having said that, there are a few experiments that have data which some
have claimed or interpreted as direct evidence for dark matter. but the
community is far from agreement on that. in fact, most people are skeptical.

